# Have Your Say......



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the decline in value of the pound having an effect on your expat life here in Portugal? 
Do you have a pension from the uk that is declining in value? are you trying to purchase a house and find the pound euro rate making things harder..........

why not call in to this weeks "*Good Morning Portugal*" Radio show to share your views and experiances on this subject. 

We would like to hear what you think.........

these numbers will get you straight through to the live programme, if you call during the show. 10 am to 12 noon this Saturday.

00351 236670170 or 00351 236670171

LISTEN ON LINE
Portal Rádio - pagesintonizador

Vida Nova FM 105.5


----------

